# Dairy Cow Isopods



## Obama Turtle (Dec 7, 2020)

Found some isopods for sale but im not sure if my redfoot is going to eat them! The isopods seem not to be great diggers so I’m not sure what to do in this situation...


----------



## method89 (Dec 7, 2020)

he may try a few, he may not... they reproduce rather quickly though. and they can hide pretty good.


----------



## method89 (Dec 7, 2020)

mine hide in the substrate and i have cork tubes which they all seem to like. My Hermann's just look at them. I've never seen them eat one.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 7, 2020)

My leopard and Russian dint bother them and 10 starts well become a big population quickly


----------

